

Build custom directives with AngularJS - bauser
http://www.ng-newsletter.com/posts/directives.html

======
grinich
I wish somebody would combine these into the official Angular docs. Those are
dreadful for beginners.

------
obiefernandez
Great article. Sheds a lot of light on directives, one of the more complicated
parts of Angular.

------
stimble
Nice. clean and complete example.

